# Raw feeling in chest :



## dogo (Dec 3, 2005)

Thats the only way I can describe it. I have had all kind of test on my heart and had x-ray of my lungs and both semed to be fine. But at time when I'm walking I start having this raw feeling in my chest and it seems to get worse the more I walk. I say raw feeling because thats the way it seems when I had a cold in my chest and I would cough until my chest would feel raw from continuing coughing. Has anyone got any idea what this might be. Could it be my stomack ? Thats the only thing that has not been checked .


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Walking pneumonia?


----------

